# Egon at about 12 weeks



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Does he look big to you? haha


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cute little chubster! Yes, he does indeed look big. :lol: But that is only because the hedgies I always see are fairly small.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

As long as he is balling up I guess he is fine. Hes running the wheel nightly and eating 3 or 4 times a day...and all night haha


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

As long as he can ball up he is fine. Quillbert is a big boy too. I really need to take some more pictures. At his last weigh in he came out at 532 grams.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, no, I didn't mean overweight, just a larger structure than the smaller (under 300) gram hedgies I usually have around. No offense to Egon intended.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is a big boy and cute as a button


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Egan is just too adorable! His little face with that pink nose and those pink ears..............heeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Haha at least he is safe. Every time my bf sees him hes like oh my god he got so fat haha. I am like nooo hes fine! I hope he is not getting lazy. I know he runs on the wheel at night cos I can hear him but I dont know if he runs as much as he used to because there is barely any poop on the wheel. Either that or he is getting cleaner. Is that possible?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Egon's adorable  He looks like quite the Hedgie Character and a lot of fun


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've heard that hedgehogs get less poopy as they age. I thought it was a myth! Quillbert is such a messy little hog and he loves to poop everywhere. A few mornings though I've found a relatively clean wheel even though he obviously was running on it. Maybe it's true.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Maybe! That would be great. Sometimes Egon will run to his shoe box and go there which is great because it shows he has a designated spot...but sometimes he is lazy and he will just go where he stands, which is a pain. He is not as bad as he used to be but whenever I take it out he must make it a point to poop where ever i put him down haha


----------

